# Heavily modified daisy b52. My firstborn.



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Finally got my die-cut 5/8 .30 simple shot black latex bands today and was finally able to band up my daisy with something other than the crap tubes that were on it. Here she is in all her beauty under the hood is two 1/8 steel plates bolted around the daisy fork. The bottom bolt is over tightened to give the over all shape a slightly ramp like shape to keep the forks pressed up. I than heat fitted some HD automotive heater hose. I than filled the void inside with HD permanent rtv black silicone. Over its a hefty little guy and I'm excited to go test it out.
Ps I know it's dirty, I'm a mechanic and I made it at work lol. I plan on paracord wrapping the handle.















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Update! Shoots great! Very stretchy with good heft. However this being my first hand tied set I did a poor job at the pouch with the cuff method so I think that I will have to physically tie the pouch on. Should I undo the whole thing and start over or can I just undo and re tie the pouch

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Experience grows from mistakes. Nice start.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm retieing my whole bandset. I'm using rubber band cut in half with the wrap and tuck method for the pouch. However I'm having an issue where when I'm done it wants to twist

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Abenso said:


> I'm retieing my whole bandset. I'm using rubber band cut in half with the wrap and tuck method for the pouch. However I'm having an issue where when I'm done it wants to twist
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


Done! Gotta wait till tomorrow to try it out. Used some junk jute twine to whip around the cuff and the band. Hope it holds!









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice, and looks way better then stock.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

ForkLess said:


> Nice, and looks way better then stock.


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Abenso said:


> Abenso said:
> 
> 
> > I'm retieing my whole bandset. I'm using rubber band cut in half with the wrap and tuck method for the pouch. However I'm having an issue where when I'm done it wants to twist
> ...


I used to use constrictor knots to hold bands on forks and pouches,now I mostly just use rubber bands wrapped 5 or 6 times around and tied in a double square knot,works awesome.also bread ties to hold bands to forks till tied helps.me anyway.


----------



## canoefisher06 (Jan 7, 2018)

Just wanted to share a couple of my modified store bought slings. Tons of fun making minor changes to the frames. Quality flatbands and pouches, fiber optics, ammotubes etc. Sorry about the wrist braces but hand injury's prevent the really cool looking slings.























Sent from my T1-A22L using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Gotta love those classics! W/ a few mods and an upgraded band set - you can put together a great shooter. I am reliving memories of my first slingshot.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

canoefisher06 said:


> Just wanted to share a couple of my modified store bought slings. Tons of fun making minor changes to the frames. Quality flatbands and pouches, fiber optics, ammotubes etc. Sorry about the wrist braces but hand injury's prevent the really cool looking slings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! It's the slinger not the slingshot. Ain't no shame in your sling game!

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Blue Raja said:


> Gotta love those classics! W/ a few mods and an upgraded band set - you can put together a great shooter. I am reliving memories of my first slingshot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the gypsy tabs!

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------

